# Uber Email Support Agent here! I QUIT UBER TODAY! Ask me anything



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello everyone!

So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.

I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber. 

Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.

Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.

Please feel free to ask questions....


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

How did you apply to become a CSR? Just curious because I see ads and everything to be a driver, but never see anything for CSR.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> ...


What is your approximate age, educational background and prior work history (if applicable)?

Thanks.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> How did you apply to become a CSR? Just curious because I see ads and everything to be a driver, but never see anything for CSR.


Here's an ad for a CSR in Phx. Yup I was surprised as well.

http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Uber/jobs...XUKTrk73ZOlGCo7j-3UcrM1nt17jrGUXXwZ-LEjQPh0Zc


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Do all cities have a local office to communicate with?. I am in dayton oh. I seem to get Cincinnati reps but i can't drive there. And why can we not drive in multiple cities close by?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Are you all REALLY going to take this New Member post seriously? Look at the avatar.

She's/it's obviously an Uber RIDER or maybe even Travis himself.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Here's an ad for a CSR in Phx. Yup I was surprised as well.
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Uber/jobs...XUKTrk73ZOlGCo7j-3UcrM1nt17jrGUXXwZ-LEjQPh0Zc


Look at the "preferred requirements".

College degree preferred = G.E.D. or PhD in prostitution AOK.

Calm demeanor = former prostitute AOK.

Salary $14.85/HOUR = not a "salary". But former prostitutes down to .99 cents/trick or those fired from Burger King encouraged to apply.


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> How did you apply to become a CSR? Just curious because I see ads and everything to be a driver, but never see anything for CSR.


I found the ad on a job board. I believe it was indeed


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> What is your approximate age, educational background and prior work history (if applicable)?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm 24. There are agents that are as young as 19 or as old as 50 though. I have some college and mostly customer service background.


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

danahhoh said:


> Do all cities have a local office to communicate with?. I am in dayton oh. I seem to get Cincinnati reps but i can't drive there. And why can we not drive in multiple cities close by?


No not all cities have a local office. Mostly the major cities but they are opening offices in new cities quite frequently now.

They say you are not suppose to drive in other cities but I see people do it all the time. They tell you not to buy honestly they have no real way to track it. I knew a driver whole was registered in Sacramento but accepted ride request in San Diego all the time.


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Are you all REALLY going to take this New Member post seriously? Look at the avatar.
> 
> She's/it's obviously an Uber RIDER or maybe even Travis himself.


lol I WISH i was Travis... well not really, but I wish I had his money. I highly doubt a man with his money could care less about us. I still have all the macro emails (automated emails) in my text expander.

-But yes, I am a rider as well  Luckily my account still has some Uber credit on it lol


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

No questions, just a compliment on how beautiful you are in your profile pic!

Also be aware of a couple, or more, members hitting on you.
You know, to meet up and "compare notes" and chit.

I won't mention any names or anything (tray, BmanFromThe6, et al).


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

poopy said:


> No questions, just a compliment on how beautiful you are in your profile pic!
> 
> Also be aware of a couple, or more, members hitting on you.
> You know, to meet up and "compare notes" and chit.
> ...


lol I just googled the pic and saved it. I guess I'll change it now lmao


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Phew...

Just in time.
You're safe now.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i you reqired to handle a certian amount of tickets per day and do csr feedback rating count?


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

why doesnt uber like to pay out the $500 Lyft driver referral bonus. They will try to dis encourage you as much as possible with endless emails until you decide to give up. I just went to a local manager who credited my account right away.


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i you reqired to handle a certian amount of tickets per day and do csr feedback rating count?


Yes, you are usually required to complete 3-8 emails an hour. I honestly would just do about 6 emails the first 10 minutes of the hour and break for the rest of the hour sometimes.

CSRs get ratings/feedback as well. Those emails that you receive after you have spoke with someone, yeah, we got those but they honestly didn't matter. Unlike the drivers, if we got bad feedback, they really didn't do anything, well at least my managers didn't.


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> why doesnt uber like to pay out the $500 Lyft driver referral bonus. They will try to dis encourage you as much as possible with endless emails until you decide to give up. I just went to a local manager who credited my account right away.


Not sure why you had that experience. Anytime I got one of those emails, I would go into the account and verify that the referral was valid and credit the account


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Work 10min and get paid for the whole hour.

What a wonderful life....lol


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

You fat?


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Work 10min and get paid for the whole hour.
> 
> What a wonderful life....lol


lol. once I found out how they were treating us in the back end, I just stopped caring. I know it's sad, but honest


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Raider said:


> You fat?


lol no. I'm actually a part time fitness trainer. Looking into making it full time now


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> lol no. I'm actually a part time fitness trainer. Looking into making it full time now


That's good to know. I always pictured Uber CSRs as that obese lady on a phone sex chat line that got the job because she has a cute voice.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

So it seems each market manager has freedom to run their territory they way they want. For instance in MA we don't get feedback reports, cancellation, etc, yet I've seen those posted here from other areas. Is it true that areas are run differently due to manager style or market forces?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh My said:


> That's good to know. I always pictured Uber CSRs as that obese lady on a phone sex chat line that got the job because she has a cute voice.


Nah, that's me. Or I've been told I'd make bank as a phone sex operator. I never tested that theory though.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I don't think she likes this particular thread.


Can't really blame her...Y'all are a tough crowd!


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Can't really blame her...Y'all are a tough crowd!


her? interesting...


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Choochie said:


> So it seems each market manager has freedom to run their territory they way they want. For instance in MA we don't get feedback reports, cancellation, etc, yet I've seen those posted here from other areas. Is it true that areas are run differently due to manager style or market forces?


I'm not sure how it works on the east coast because I did not deal with issues over there.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Former Uber CSR said:


> I'm not sure how it works on the east coast because I did not deal with issues over there.


Ok, now I have a more general question- I sat with another uber driver at Starbucks 2 times and each time I got the first ping. Do you have any idea how the algorithm works. Also, I seem to get many females and they generally are glad I picked them up. Would you or the happy typist know if there is a reason they would match female to female or is that a question higher up on the food chain?


----------



## Former Uber CSR (Aug 18, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Ok, now I have a more general question- I sat with another uber driver at Starbucks 2 times and each time I got the first ping. Do you have any idea how the algorithm works. Also, I seem to get many females and they generally are glad I picked them up. Would you or the happy typist know if there is a reason they would match female to female or is that a question higher up on the food chain?


You may have been online a little longer causing the ping to come to you first.

Females usually feel more comfortable with another female for safety reasons. Although most men have not intention of hurting them, I think girls just might feel a little less worries with a female driver


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> her? interesting...


Sorry! I had you pegged as female, based on your posts.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Former Uber CSR said:


> You may have been online a little longer causing the ping to come to you first.
> 
> Females usually feel more comfortable with another female for safety reasons. Although most men have not intention of hurting them, I think girls just might feel a little less worries with a female driver


I turned my app on at the same time as my fellow uber driver - I was doing an experiment. So it sounds like you may have no answer, but thanks for alluding people on line longer may get the first ping. As for the women feeling more comfortable with other women, that goes without saying, I'm asking you or thehappytypist if this is written in their code to try to match women with women??


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I turned my app on at the same time as my fellow uber driver - I was doing an experiment. So it sounds like you may have no answer, but thanks for alluding people on line longer may get the first ping. As for the women feeling more comfortable with other women, that goes without saying, I'm asking you or thehappytypist if this is written in their code to try to match women with women??


Not that I know of. But there's a lot they don't tell us.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I turned my app on at the same time as my fellow uber driver - I was doing an experiment. So it sounds like you may have no answer, but thanks for alluding people on line longer may get the first ping. As for the women feeling more comfortable with other women, that goes without saying, I'm asking you or thehappytypist if this is written in their code to try to match women with women??


Doubt it.

(1) Uber must get gender info from the name only... keep in mind Uber works internationally. What gender would a Jayden be? What about Kulvinder in India?

(2) Done automatically and consistently, this could be grounds for a sexual discrimination lawsuit.. ie [women/men] drivers get more riders. Especially when Uber is operating in so many jurisdictions and they all have different laws.

(3) It's a stupid concept anyway. The ideal driver to match is the one with the shortest ETA to the rider.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Why won't Fuber add a tipping option? I hope Lyft gets their business


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I turned my app on at the same time as my fellow uber driver - I was doing an experiment. So it sounds like you may have no answer, but thanks for alluding people on line longer may get the first ping. As for the women feeling more comfortable with other women, that goes without saying, I'm asking you or thehappytypist if this is written in their code to try to match women with women??


Pretty soon everyone in the U.S. will have their own personal Uber driver based on ratings matches. 


glados said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> (1) Uber must get gender info from the name only... keep in mind Uber works internationally. What gender would a Jayden be? What about Kulvinder in India?
> 
> ...


I've often had the problem of a person in my backseat re-requsting a ride and they get another driver 5 minutes away. This is proof how bad Uber's GPS is then.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> ...


Hi, how many customer complaints would you average per week? Is the app manipulated in any way? Thx


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Pretty soon everyone in the U.S. will have their own personal Uber driver based on ratings matches.
> 
> I've often had the problem of a person in my backseat re-requsting a ride and they get another driver 5 minutes away. This is proof how bad Uber's GPS is then.


Uber doesn't have a GPS.

A GPS is a piece of hardware in the phone. And how accurate it is depends on how much power the phone is set to give it. Because people want their phone batteries to last long, a lot of them have the GPS set to the weakest level. This is why so many Uber requests are so far away from where the user is. I give Uber a lot of crap for what they do wrong, but GPS issues are solely on the riders. It's even worse when the bars close... not because drunks can't get the pin right, but because as batteries get low, which most phones being used be people closing bars are, the phone goes in to power saving mode, which can sometimes turn power to the GPS off, leaving the phone's location services to just use cell phone towers and wifi spots to get the location that the Uber app uses.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I


UberHammer said:


> Uber doesn't have a GPS.
> 
> A GPS is a piece of hardware in the phone. And how accurate it is depends on how much power the phone is set to give it. Because people want their phone batteries to last long, a lot of them have the GPS set to the weakest level. This is why so many Uber requests are so far away from where the user is. I give Uber a lot of crap for what they do wrong, but GPS issues are solely on the riders. It's even worse when the bars close... not because drunks can't get the pin right, but because as batteries get low, which most phones being used be people closing bars are, the phone goes in to power saving mode, which can sometimes turn power to the GPS off, leaving the phone's location services to just use cell phone towers and wifi spots to get the location that the Uber app uses.


Sorry, I'm not a techie. I only used Uber's "device" so it had nothing to with "my" phone, maybe the riders though. I'm rather fed-up with modern technology but I know to have my GPS on and at the strongest level. I'll credit Uber though, their GPS (or whatever) was much better than Lyft's.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I've often had the problem of a person in my backseat re-requsting a ride and they get another driver 5 minutes away. This is proof how bad Uber's GPS is then.


Not necessarily. That could be an intentional feature for situations where the pax gets kicked out, or wants another driver and has to re-request. Would waste both parties' time if the ping still goes to the previous driver in that case (and hurt acceptance rates when it shouldn't). It could also be an intentional feature to make driver fraud (ie drivers cashing stolen credit card cards) harder.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

glados said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> (1) Uber must get gender info from the name only... keep in mind Uber works internationally. What gender would a Jayden be? What about Kulvinder in India?
> 
> ...


Yes,very true, I got a woman who was named Evan but thought that was a guy's name. Sandeep, Harginder, Sundeep, Bulvinder, yes, I know what you mean. Good point.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> ...


CSR= Con Sneaky Representative.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> how they were treating us in the back end


Without Vaseline, no less.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes, you are usually required to complete 3-8 emails an hour. I honestly would just do about 6 emails the first 10 minutes of the hour and break for the rest of the hour sometimes.


Geez, I just can't imagine why uber would want to outsource such a highly productive workforce. This sounds like something I'd want my company to pay $15/hour for.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Sorry! I had you pegged as female, based on your posts.


Same here.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Uber CSR said:


> lol no. I'm actually a part time fitness trainer. Looking into making it full time now


You're making it REALLY hard for uber to figure out who you are. Did you sign a non-disclosure agreement? You may want to tread carefully with the amount of personal info you give out on here.


----------



## Tinamarie19 (Aug 23, 2015)

hi how are you im tryig to get though or find about hirease i didn

trecieve the email need to feel out the paper so i can get back to work can you help


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Micmac said:


> CSR= Con Sneaky Representative.


We are not cons we are more or less people told we are to be whooping boys for eight to ten hours daily and still maintain a positive tone.

Most people if someone came up to you and started swearing and screaming at you, most people would crack there or ask what's wrong with you and that question can get you fired in a call center setting


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Why do the partners have to contact y'all via email instead of over the phone?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JustForSneaks07 said:


> Why do the partners have to contact y'all via email instead of over the phone?


My best guess is because it requires a smaller workforce and less analysis/management that can be costly. Call centers are tight ships, they know exactly how many agents they want on the phone at any given time of day based on call volume forecasts. Some have the entire work day planned out in 15 minute blocks and that's how schedules and breaks are planned out. Poor planning/scheduling and generally not having enough agents means high hold times. Support by email isn't quite as immediate since someone shoots off an email and goes on with their day. Just have some people online plowing through emails at any time of day. So instead of shooting for 2-5 minute hold times (and usually failing), 24 hour turnaround times are ideal. I think phone support would make a lot more sense for drivers than riders. Can you imagine a rider *****ing to support on the phone while they're still in the car?

A side benefit was having their pick of applicants, demand for email support jobs is insanely high. It's not nearly as soul destroying as phone support. Live chat is a happy medium and I'd be cool with that. If Uber transitions to phone support, I'd be putting in my notice and so would a lot of other CSRs.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

JustForSneaks07 said:


> Why do the partners have to contact y'all via email instead of over the phone?


That and taxi drivers are literally crazy. As a former dispatcher for a major taxi companies in Chicago when drivers who are so bad they can't pick up flag fares because they suck so much so they depend on what's called a gandulf which are random orders placed in a call center routed to nearby taxi's.

These drivers would call in

"MOTHER****ER! How dare you! How you give me this fare! I don't want this fare!"

"MOTHER****ER! You shit! You give me ohare fare I call Mike Levine and get you all fired mother ****er!"

"You MOTHER****ER! I don't go to ghetto I am going home take this fair off or I come and kill you" (note sometimes they would show up in the call center screaming at us)

Needless to say most of our calls where not call outs or dispatching fares but drivers calling in about stupid shit.

Email support should be the norm for any and all drivers. You state the problem in the email and they get back to you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

HisShadowX said:


> That and taxi drivers are literally crazy. As a former dispatcher for a major taxi companies in Chicago when drivers who are so bad they can't pick up flag fares because they suck so much so they depend on what's called a gandulf which are random orders placed in a call center routed to nearby taxi's.
> 
> These drivers would call in
> 
> ...


LMAO having done dispatch for 10 years. 
My drivers were a step above this, but my customers werent.
If I had $5 for every time someone dripped the F bomb on me I'd be solvent.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> LMAO having done dispatch for 10 years.
> My drivers were a step above this, but my customers werent.
> If I had $5 for every time someone dripped the F bomb on me I'd be solvent.


The suburban cab companies surrounding Chicago are a little bit better because of the quality of drivers they allow to drive for them.

Many Chicago Cab Drivers are rich foreigners who can afford to lease a vehicle but do not have the skill set to talk to people which forced them to use the gandulf.

It got so bad riders would refuse cabs in Chicago even during storms and blizzards.

We had very few American drivers but even those were crazy. I once had a cab driver beat his steering wheel because I wanted to pay with a credit card.

Sadly most of these drivers are now joining uber and these drivers tend to be the ones showing up in the news


----------

